# Karl Malones daughter drafted ?



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

I heard somewhere that Karl Malones daughter was drafted into the WNBA.
Then I couldn't remember if they said Karl or Moses Malone?
Anyone know?


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I know Karls girl is a big time balla. I don't know if she got drafted or anything, but I wouldn't be suprised. She's in early 20's I think...


----------



## theyoungac (Dec 26, 2002)

http://www.wnba.com/draft2003/draft_board.html 

Karl Malone's daughter Cheryl Ford was drafted by the Detroit Shock with the 3rd pick.


----------

